# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Oxypora lacera

## Julio Macieira

_Oxypora lacera_

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Preciso que confirmem esta classificação.
Gil?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Oxypora não é com certeza

Vou ver.. mas provavelmente echinophylia ou echinopora.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Rui, essa é aquela que está do lado direito do "Aquário de Recife" certo?

Eu inclinava-me mais para _Echinophyllia sp._! :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Pelo tipo de coralites e forma de crescimento deve ser uma echinophylla quase de certeza

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------

